# 960 x 600 pixel resolution



## Wolfgang (Jan 8, 2008)

Besides the 1440 x 900 (16:10) resolution setting available for the ViewSonic VG1930wm 19 inch monitor, the other available settings are all in a 4:3 aspect ratio. Is there a custom driver and/or card allowing a 960 x 600 (16:10) resolution?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you have the driver for the monitor itself installed you ought to be able to get that resolution. ATi and nVidia cards also let you specify custom resolutions.


----------



## Wolfgang (Jan 8, 2008)

I did install the ViewSonic software CD provided with the monitor. All it did was stick the anomalous 1440 x 900 pixel resolution at the end of the list of 4 x 3 aspect ratio resolutions. As I require/desire a 600 pixels of height for legible fonts/text, I must necessarily set the resolution to its lowest 800x600 pixels. The driver simply stretches 800 pixels to the full width of the screen... yes... rectangular pixels are the result. Which driver would you specifically recommend?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you want larger fonts and icons you can easily set that using the Displays control panel.


----------



## Wolfgang (Jan 8, 2008)

I tried adjusting font size, but it only works on the text. The images don't change. Images are displayed based on the resolution. I don't like distorted proportions. If anything is stretched in one proportion, it's reduced in the perpendicular direction. Once I could find a card with specifically a 960 x 600 pixel resolution, I'm a happy camper. That would solve all of my problems.


----------

